# Devastated.. 41 and high FSH of 17. Is there hope??



## mrs.t (Nov 1, 2010)

Hi ladies

Newbie to this.. Cut a long story short me and hubby are in our 10th year albeit we only got married last October.

41 and had a m/c back in August 08 and basically been trying again since for last 12 months to no avail.

Went docs and after referral to Liverpool Womens were were told on Wednesday that due to a high FSH (17) the chances of me conceiving naturally or with assistance is minimal  

When I asked even with treatment/assistance they more or less said we'd be wasting out money.

Can any one give me advice as dont really understand what high fsh means not why we cant get help.

We've had a further blood done (AMH Test) and get the results on 10th but just really worried where we go from here. 

Just cant imagine life without a child/children... Never imagined or prepared for this!?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I also have an fsh of 17, I'm 42 my AMH came back at 0.7 so v low I'm going to explore natural/mild ivf- I also need surrogacy. Wishing you luck L x


----------



## Troll (Sep 30, 2010)

Hi mrs.t, I'm also 41 and have an FSH of 17.  Initially my hubby and I were also told there was no point having any kind of assisted conception and our only chance of a baby would be a natural pregnancy or donor eggs.  We then went for a private consultation at Guys in London and they explained our results to us and what it really meant.  A high FSH doesn't mean you can't conceive, just that the chances are lower and we may have a higher than normal risk of miscarriage.  As we are both otherwise in really good health and all our test results looked good they have been happy to give us a try with IVF although they said that we have to understand there is a low success rate, maybe 10-15%.  M (my hubby) and I were willing to take this chance if it means there is still a possibility of having our own biological child.  I have opted for Mild IVF with low dose drugs, as I think that can be more successful for women like us.

We started our first IVF cycle over a week ago and are booked for our egg collection today.  I have 2 nice follicles on my left ovary, the right one hasn't responded at all, so I am praying they can get 2 good quality eggs.  I will see how it goes today.  I'm scared, but also a little bit excited about it!

Please explore all the options available to you and don't give up hope yet.  There are some great stories of women who have conceived and had healthy babies against the odds, why not us?  I will keep my fingers crossed for you.  Please keep in touch, I'd love to know how you get on and what you decide to do.  I'll keep you posted on how it goes for M and me.

Lots of love and hugs    xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Hi Mrs T  so sorry you have found yourself in this position  , but Welcome!to Fertility friends.

This site really is a lifeline - i'm sorry it's taken me a while to get to your post - as usual life is a bit hectic!

I will give you a few links hun to some useful parts of the site - have a good browse around and see what you can find. There is lots of useful information, and loads of lovely ladies to help you out, understand and support you on your journey.

Have a look on the Starting out and diagnosis boards - there are lots of relevant threads for you, such as POF/early menopause, which will be able to address some of your concerns about your raised FSH.
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=110.0

it's not all serious though - have some relaxation time on the Girl and Boy threads
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=1.0
there's lots of fun, jokes and other stuff to look at, and also maybe you would like to come into live chat? It can really help to chat to other ladies in 'real time', and I've whiled away many friday nights on there!
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=453.0

If you ever have any questions, feel free to contact me hun - it can take a while to navigate the boards and I am happy to help when ever you need it!

I have sent you a personal message (pm).

Hope you get your dream really soon,

sallywags

PS if it helps my FSH was 17.3 when i conceived my little boy via icsi.


----------

